# Eukanaba, Royal Canin or Science Diet



## abbie0521 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello, my husband and I live in S. America and are limited with dog food options. We were feeding our pup Pro Plan with Salmon (available in Ecuador) but we are now in Peru and it seems we are limited to Eukanaba, Royal Canin or Science Diet. Our 1 year old pup is prone to allergies, so I'm leaning towards Royal Canin. But, it's SO expensive. Any insights are appreciated.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't think any of those are good. But of the three, I would choose Royal Canin.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Have you thought about homecooking maybe? It could be better for the allergies if those are the only options.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

RawPitbulls said:


> I don't think any of those are good. But of the three, I would choose Royal Canin.


From my understanding, the formulas tend to be different in different parts of the world. So being so bad here, may not be so bad there. Still not great, but could be better than here.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Eukanuba is very high in animal protein compared to either Royal Canin or Pro Plan.

They are all good, get what is easier for you to buy.

You may wanna see if an Italian brand called Farmina is available there. I know the company has a big presence in Brazil.

Farmina is an excellent company with very high standards. Still owned by the same family, over 50 years.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

naturalfeddogs said:


> From my understanding, the formulas tend to be different in different parts of the world. So being so bad here, may not be so bad there. Still not great, but could be better than here.


This is true.

The RC for latin america is made in mexico (if I'm not mistaken), in the ingredient list they use unnamed meats, protein and fats, so you don't know what is in the food, and besides is more expensive than the others.

Eukanuba and science diet does mention the meat source and they have the most similar ingredient list to the US formulas.

For latin america eukanuba is also made in Mexico if I'm not mistaken, and like Monster's dad says, it generally if has more protein in it (depends in the formula)

Science diet is made in the US it does say it in the bag, if food making safety is important for you science diet is the way to go since is from the same plant as the food for the US market and hills have clean factories sometimes they even take visitors (like vet students) to them.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Do you have a clue what you pup might be allergic to? i know this can be a tough one.


----------

